# 2013 Specialty - Field Stuff



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Hey don't forget about the Puppy Stakes! We had fun with the young dogs. The goal was that each puppy would get at least one bird. We made it fun for the pups! We had 2 series. One short series maybe 30 yards and a longer series maybe 50 yards. All pups did great! Every pup got a call back for the second series. What a wonderful opportunity to see the up and coming dogs of the future. All pups got a JAM!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

!!! OOPS !!!
Thanks for catching the omission!

FTGoldens


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

And don't forget for the first time in 10 years the CH Tonkahof Bang*** Trophy was awarded to CH UNICOI'S SAIL AWAY ANGEL CDX TD MH** WCX CCA VCX OD DDHF "Sophie" for JAMing in the Qual. 
Also awarded 4th in the Qual was Can CH GMOTCH Zaniri's Piece By Piece MH WCX, Am. CD WCX** VC --- big news for dual dogs!!!!!
We had a GREAT time at the field events -- amazing grounds!! VERY different looking than where we're from that's for sure! But beautiful! Amazing working goldens are GREAT!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FT Goldens

Do you ever trial up this way, NY area?


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> FT Goldens
> 
> Do you ever trial up this way, NY area?


Unfortunately, no.


----------

